# Installing new front porch columns



## puma24boy (Dec 3, 2007)

I had to replace my front porch and in doing so I had to remove my wooden front porch columns. I would like to install new ones but am not exactly sure how. any suggestions?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Yeah...Question: Why do you call yourself Pumaboy?...I can explain my question later....


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Too many options to list, and if you need to ask, just reistall the new ones the same way the old ones were. Replace any strapping or brackets, if there were any, and paint.


----------

